# Trail Rex 2009 Pics & Videos



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is some of the action at the mud bog. The new ride did pretty well!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

AWESOME!!!!!! :rockn: That Gade LAUNCHED but you got him in the turn!


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah the renegades are very impressive. I have to get my clutching right, there's no way he should be getting me off the line.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:agreed:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Nice stuff.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

That 800 rotax motor is impressive. Gobs of power. From what i've read it puts out
more HP than the thunder cat.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool video!!

Did you take first place?


----------



## dreggsta (Aug 21, 2009)

*MTFTW!!!*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats the longest trailer ive ever seen!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

yea marty that gade shouldnt be getting u off the line. I know what that bikes got in it. nice pick up by the way i really like it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

not to thread jack but superman you just race or do you ride too


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

dang that can-am was leaving the line, you still got him though


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Dang that ham ripped... Props on the undercut.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I had prolly 300 lbs of mud stuck to me lol. The gade definitely rips though. I have some clutching to do to the Tcat for sure. The Tcat pulled through for the win though.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I was searching around and found a few pics from other people from that weekend....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Fun....a little different than what I am use too...but Fun. We don't have a lot of mud in our races anymore. Just DEEP and lots of water.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah that pit was a little too thick lol. The racing isn't big enough up here yet. WE are working on it though. The porblem there was that it was a truck mud bog as well, so they want it thick.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Its the same way here in Tennessee. There is only two places that has an actual CMR type pit. One is about 30 minutes from me....but our problem is getting racers. There are so MANY OHV parks here that are huge...racing is not a big thing. I have to travel a lot to race. Most of the riders around here don't know what snorkels and Silverbacks are...lol


----------

